# altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth:-)



## rob (5. Mai 2004)

servas karpfenfreunde und flussfischer!!!
der rob wird sich morgen mittags gemütlich nach altenwörth a d donau schleichen und dort bis samstag oder sogar sonntag bleiben.werde mein camp wie immer unten in der bucht aufschlagen.also wer mich sucht findet mich wenn er den treppelweg neben dem bootshafen reinfährt.......bis zu den strommassten...da bin ich dann schon ganz in der näheihr könnt auch dem lärm meines bissanzeigers folgen
würde mich echt freuen wenn mich wer von den wienern und umgebung zum fischen besucht.SIND JA GENUG HIER!!!AUF AUF ZUM RUND UM DIE UHR FISCHEN MIT ROB!!!!werde in der nacht auf wels und karpfen gehen und am tag auf alles mögliche...boot werd ich glaub ich auch zuwasser lassen....also volles programm.bis morgen mittags bin ich eh noch online...sollte wer kommen wollen der meine nummer noch nicht hat...einfach eine pm an mich.ich glaube es wir genial werden#4 ...bisse ohne ende und super drills......... :z  :z  #:  rob einen grossen wels und dicken karpfen fangen wird
hoff ich kann dann auch einen feinen bericht schreiben...
allen anderen zuhause gebliebenen dann ein schönes wochenende#h#h


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

p.s: tageskarten kosten 24 teuros,bekommt ihr beim hr. torwartel#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo Rob,

dann sag ich mal Petri Heil! Die großen Waller wirfst du aber bitte wieder schön brav ins Wasser zurück, damit sie Richtung Passau weiterschwimmen können.  

Gruß
Alexander2781#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Eins habe ich noch vergessen:

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und fischreiche Angeltage!!!


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

danke alexander...alles klar...also die welse richtung passau schicken:m


----------



## Jani Brandl (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Petri Heil füa nochad!Much big Carps and Catfishs!!!


----------



## maki (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Ich wünsche ein kräftiges Petri Heil alter Kumpane :m 

Ich kann leider nicht nachkommen , da ich am Montag eine Woche nach Los Angeles fliege und ich noch einige Sache zu erledigen habe.

Wenn ich wieder zurückkomme, müssen wir das aber unbedingt nachholen!!! #6


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

alles klar macki...schaaaade...viel spass in la!!
vielleicht kommt ja martin,julian oder oper8or....fahre erst morgen in der früh.bin leider mit der arbeit nicht fertig geworden und das wetter ist eher zach...für die nacht hat er 4° angesagt:c...na werd mich halt einpacken morgen nachts.
hoff die fische beissen bei den eismännern#h


----------



## rob (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

sodaaaa und los gehts!!tschüüüüüss und ein schönes wochenende euch allen#h#h#h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hi Rob ! 
Ich wünsch dir natürlich auch ein tolles Wochenende, 
Ich trau mich bei dem Sauwetter nicht raus! Ich werd heute Abend ganz gepflegt in die Kneipe gehen.. und dann irgendwann ins Bett fallen....


----------



## gismowolf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Ein großes HALLO an alle Wiener Boardis!!!!......................Baitrunner,fischerwahn,klammerfranz,Oper8or,posengucker...
Hilferuf von rob!!Er ersucht Euch,zu kommen und ihm beim Drillen zu helfen!!Wo er in 
Altenwörth zu finden ist,hat er ja oben schon genau beschrieben!!Ich habe heute um
1/2 3 Uhr Nachmittag mit ihm telefoniert und unter`m Auslegen seiner Angelruten hatte er schon den Drill eines 4 1/2 kg Karpfens zu bestehen!Der Schweiß rinnt ihm schon von der Stirn und Ihr sollt Euer Angeltackel nehmen und nach Altenwörth fahren!Dazu wünsch ich Euch ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil und eine ereignisreiche Nacht!!
Also reißt Euch am Riemen und unterstützt ihn bestens!!!!!!:m:m:m


----------



## klammerfranz (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

guten morgen aus wien.
danke gismowolf, daß du den hilferuf aus altenwörth weitergeleitet hast.#r  habs rob eh schon auf die mailbox gesprochen, geht sich bei mir dieses wochenende leider #q nicht aus. das nächste mal fisch ich aber wieder mit :z. bis dahin drillen meine gehirnwindungen mit rob mit #6 

petri
klammerfranz


----------



## rob (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

tadaaaa bin wieder heil zurück.habe von freitag mittags bis sonntag nachmittags durch gefischt!!!bin jetzt ganz schön erledigt.die meissten karpfen haben gebissen wenn ich gerade schlafen wollte:cimmer so eine halbe stunde schlaf und dann plötzlich....ihr kennt das ja
insgesammt hab ich 25 karpfen verhaftet,dann noch einige schöne braben,klodeckel und andere dnoaufische.leider keinen welsbiss !in der ersten nacht mit tintenfisch in der 2 ten hab ich eine kilobrachse angeködert schaaaade...aber beim nächstenmal wird es schon klappendie grössten karpfen waren 7;7.30;8;8.50 kilo schwer.der 7,30 er hat mir in der nacht auf die feederrute am wurm gebissen.hab da die kleine 2500er twinpower oben...bist du gscheit der hat einen rapatz gemacht.hab schon geglaubt ich hab einen kleineren wels an der angel.musste dann mit dem finger bremsen.
so mehr gibt es später oder morgen.....hab auch einige fotos.
bis dann...rob müd#h#h#h


----------



## rob (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

na gut ich bin ja nicht so :q 
eines stell ich schnell rein
 :k  #w


----------



## Jirko (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hallo mein kleiner ösi #h

da kann man wohl von einer mehr als erfolgreichen sitzung sprechen - hatu fein jemacht #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo rob

Das war ja ein Wochenende nach Plan. #6 
Freu mich schon mal mit Dir gemeinsam am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## fischerwahn (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

**neid*** :°-[ und ich musste arbeiten **heul


----------



## rob (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*



			
				fischerwahn schrieb:
			
		

> **neid*** :°-[ und ich musste arbeiten **heul



lol :q     nächstes wochenende müsst ihr unbedingt mitkommen!!!!!!!!
und zwar ihr alle!!es war wie immer #v  :a 

danke jungs!!!!
micha bei dir is es ja bald so weit!!!und mit meinem besten jirko werd ich es auch noch schaffen#6 
hab gerade einige stunden im warmen bett geschlafen...herrlich.zum teil hatte es nur 4° in der nacht.bin mit 3 jacken im schlafsack gelegen und  
die tiere der nacht waren alle um mein zelt versammelt
stell jetzt noch einige fotos rein.hab mitten in der nacht den mit 7kilo gefangen.war ein sehr schöner zeilkarpfen!!nur war ich schon so fertig das ich den burschen ohne foto schnell wieder released habe.ist bei mir so mühsam mit dem selbstauslöser...kamera fällt leicht um:c....naja.
so noch einige impressionen,..........dann geh ich wieder ins bett #u


----------



## rob (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

eine der barben hat mir in der nacht aufs frolic gebissen....is mir noch nie passiert


----------



## gismowolf (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hi rob!
Da hast Du ja trotz etwas widrigem Wetter immer etwas zu drillen gehabt!Schön,ein Zingerl hast auch dabei!
Ich hab nach unserem Telefonat wieder an die 30,35 Forellen kurz zum Luft holen an`s Ufer geholt und dabei wieder einige Streamer ausprobiert.Und das in 1 1/2 Stunden!!:q
Der ca.4cm lange Muddler mit orangefärbigem Körper mit Eichhornschwänzchen und Rehhaarkopf und seitlich eingebundenen Grizzlyhechelfedern,grau mit dunklen Bändern ist dabei der Bringer!!
Ich habe selten so einen Streamer gebunden,auf den die Forellen so extrem stark gebissen haben!Ah,da fällt mir ein,ich habe ja auch Fischhautstreifen in`s Schwänzchen eingebunden!Das ist vielleicht das Geheimnis!? #6
Da wir Lizenznehmer ja auf Wunsch des Bewirtschafters auch Krebse fangen
sollen,hab ich mal unter einigen Steinen nachgesehen und siehe da,es gibt
wirklich unter fast allen größeren Steinen Krebse!Sieh mal auf`s Foto,wie er mir in die Kamera gedroht hat!!


----------



## posengucker (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hi Rob,

hast ja mächtig zugeschlagen. #6 

Wahrscheinlich komm ich am Samstag vorbei.

Rufen wir uns noch zusammen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

wow wolfgang du krebsjägerlecker!!!danke übrigens für deinen netten zwischenbericht!!!
hab gerade mit pogu telefoniert und für diesen freitags auf samstags eine welssession ausgemacht.wir werden bei der kampmündung in einer rinne mit dem boot 2 bojen setzten....was bin ich schon gespannt...seit jahren will ich mal da hoch aber es zieht mich immer in die bucht hinunter naja wir können ja am nächsten tag ein wenig auf karpfen gehen...fein wird das!!!!!!!!juhuuuuu#h#h#h


----------



## klammerfranz (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

congratulations rob, hast ja wieder mal kräftig zugeschlagen. welsfischen? da könnte ich meine rute mal unter 'echtbedingungen' testen, leider gehts bei mir von freitag auf samstag net   gehört das auch noch zum aw revier?

petri
klammerfranz


----------



## posengucker (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Ich halts gar nicht mehr aus bis Freitag Nacht. Und wenn erst die erste Reißleine mit lauten Schnalzen zerreißt und der Tanz mit dem Wels beginnt :q 

Wenn die Mündung echt schön ist, wie von Rob beschrieben, dann wird es genau die Fischerei, auf die ich voll steh :k . Naturbelassener Altarm, rundherum Auwald, hoffentlich Little Po.

lg
Pogu


----------



## klammerfranz (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

werd am samstag so gegen 11:00 in aw sein, in der "robsbucht". bin schon gespannt, wie die nächtlichen welstänze bei euch verlaufen sind. würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns da mal kennenlernen pogu. rob du bist eh dort odr?

petri
klammerfranz


----------



## rob (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

jaaaaaaaaaaa das wird super.,...ich freu mich schon so !!!!!!
also alles wie abgemacht burschen:m
ob es da wieder fotos geben wird`?????


----------



## robertb (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Netter Bericht dickes Petri von mir  #6 Auf was hat der Zingel gebissen ? So einen bei uns in der Donau zu fangen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## gismowolf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Servus robertb!
Gar nicht weit von der deutsch-österreichischen Grenze gibt es in der Donau im Bereich der Schlögener Schlinge zwischen Engelhartszell und Aschach so viele Zingel,daß sie als Plage gelten!Ich habe dort Zingel in Größen bis zu 40 cm mit Wurm und Fischstückchen als Köder gefangen.Darum kann ich auch 
die Meldungen nicht verstehen,daß die Zingelbestände im Donauraum gefährdet sind.Meiner Meinung nach haben Zingel und Streber ihren Lebensraum so wie die Barben in Fließstrecken der Donau mit Kiesboden als Untergrund.Bedingt
durch den Bau der Donaukraftwerke sind diese Fließstrecken
zwischen den Kraftwerken sehr kurz geworden.Aber genau in diesen Flußabschnitten kommen Zingel massenhaft vor.In den Flußabschnitten knapp oberhalb 
der Kraftwerke lagert sich durch die verringerte Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sehr viel Schlamm ab und den mögen Zingel und Streber nicht!


----------



## posengucker (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hi Klammerfranz,

freu mich schon, dich kennenzulernen. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ja wolfgang hat recht.die sind gar nicht selten bei uns.fang die recht oft.auch zopel,streber und der gleichen.
habe gestern 3 grosse aiteln verhaften lassen von jemanden der wirklich mit der trockenfliege umgehen kann.mit 39 bis 47!!ordentliche wascher...die kommen heute nacht im ganzen an die welsboje...heheheeee..schluss mit lustig wels gell
so sachenpacken und dann tschüüüüüüüsss...pogu ich schick dir noch eine pm vom aalfrak.der war so nett und hat mir seine spezialmontage beschrieben...kannst du die ausdrucken und mitnehmen...bitte!!!
lg rob


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

so meine herren!
etwas verspätet ,auf grund von arbeit,aber doch ein kleiner kurzbericht.
war ja mit pogu auf wels intensiv:m
2 nächte durchgefischt,sehr interessant war es.am ersten abend mit dem boot und echolot 
die beiden welsrinnen gesucht.die eine war 11 meter tief und die andere 7 meter und etliche meter lang.danach 2 selbstentwickelte(umentwickelt von der aalfreakschen bojenmontage) bojen gesetzt.mit reissleinen am anderen ufer befestigt und gespannt.insgesammt waren bei jedem an die 300 meter schnur im wasser:m.die stelle ist mir schon seit meiner kindheit als welsspot bekannt und liegt mitten im aujungel bei einer flussmündung.dort sind so viele das du keinen anderen fisch fängst!erst wieder 100 meter weiter runter.so lief auf den anderen ruten die ersten tag überhaupt nichts.deswegen dann nur mehr auf wels.
gefangen haben wir keinen grossen aber einen biss gehabt
gleich zu beginn hat jeder von uns einen kleinen wels auf wurm gefangen...ein super zeichen.als dann in der nacht einen schnalzer macht und einer auf ein 1,5 kilo aitel auf der boje eingestiegen ist.ein super biss,voll weggezogen,200 gr schwimmer war weg.leider haben wir zuspät angeschlagen:c da der köder sehr gross war und die entfernung extrem kommt der anschlag schwer durch.macht aber nichts,wir haben unseren fehler genau analysiert und am nächsten tag eigentlich dann alles richtig gemacht(kleinerer köder,2 haken,gleich anschlagen) nur leider keinen biss bekommen....schade wir hätten es uns wirklich verdient!!
aber nächstes wochenende sind wir wieder gemeinsam am start und versuchen diesesmal wirklich einen zu haken...schau mer mal ob wir ihn dann auch reinbekommen
ah...am samstag hat uns noch klammerfranze mit familie und freunden beehrt....hat aber nicht lang durchgehalten.....der martin:m naja mit fam

so schnell noch fotos und dann weiter arbeiten.
#h#h#h


----------



## posengucker (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo,

super wars. Adrenalin pur, als der 200 g Stoppel abgetaucht ist und die Bremse gekreischt hat. Heute wird noch aufgerüstet: Waller Kalle Dream Fish Boje mit Shimano Baitrunner 6500 B und 32er Gelfochtene. Ich werd schauen, ob ich nicht 2 Erdspeere auftreiben kann. Und dann ist Schluß mit lustig.

lg
Pogu


----------



## maki (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hi Rob,

bin wieder zurück im Lande!!!!
Da hast du ja wieder einige Karpfen landen können #: 

Klammerfranz und ich werden uns die Halbjahreskarte für AW nehmen.
Da können sich die Karpfen und Welse schon mal anschnallen #6 

Greets


----------



## gismowolf (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Servus maki!
Ich darf Dich hier im Board ein bißchen verspätet begrüßen,ja!?
Wenn Du mit rob in AW fischt,da bist Du gut aufgehoben.
Ich sehe,daß Du in Haslau zu Hause bist!Dort hast Du ja ein ganz tolles Revier vor Deiner Haustür!!Vor vielen Jahren habe ich
öfter in den Altwässern zwischen Regelsbrunn und Haslau gefischt und schöne Highlights mit Norbert Eypeltauer,der das Wasser damals gepachtet hatte,erleben dürfen!Ist dieses Altwasser wieder privat verpachtet oder doch jetzt für normal sterbliche Angler zugänglich??Fischt Du dort oder ist das Wasser
nichts mehr?Ich würde mich über Deine Aufklärung bzw.Dein 
Re-Posting sehr freuen!


----------



## MichlMair (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hallo wallerjäger,

könnt ihr mich eventuell für morgen nachts motivieren. wollte ja eigentlich nicht auf wels gehen, nach euren berichten kann ich mich allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht zurückhalten.

meine frage: bei uns (linz) hat das wasser laut hydrographischen dienst 12,9°C und mener info nach sind welse bis ca. 12°C im dauerschlaf. ist bei euch das wasser auch so kalt und ihr habt trotzdem bisse? oder erklärt sich der frühe beisssegen durch wärmere einleiter bzw. flüsse?
-> dann werd ich lieber barben jagen.

meinen glückwunsch noch zum schönen biss. nächstes mal hängt er bestimmt!


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hey maki!!
super das du wieder zurück bist:mjetzt kann es ja hart losgehen
hey michl!
keine panik...die welse werden ab 8° aktiv.ich finde ab 11° gehts gut.
auf grund der kalten witterung wird sich die laichzeit sehr weit nach hinten verschieben...ab 17° baut er laich auf.wir haben bei uns an der donau genau 12,50°.
2 wochen noch dann ist schonzeit...leider weil heuer wird er laichen wenn sie vorüber ist:c
geh nur los und gib dein bestes.ich halte dir ganz fest die daumen!!!
wir gehen es ja ab freitags wieder hart an.köder sind schon organisiert,eigentlich kann nichts schief gehen:m
lg rob


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ahhh michl...wenn du lust hast mal mitzukommen..nur zu!!
aw tageskarte kostet 23 teuros..in der nacht müssen wir uns halt die ruten teilen#h


----------



## MichlMair (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hi rob!

ja natürlich, an der lust scheitert's nie. der misanthrop-wolfi und ich werden sicher mal vorbeischaun. kann sein, dass es noch ein paar wochen dauert, aber wie es scheint seid ihr sowieso jedes wochenende dort.

ich muss derzeit erst bei uns dahinterkommen. ich hoff das lot und boot hilft aus der not und wir finden die heißen platzerl.

herzlichen dank fürs angebot. wie gesagt, ich komm drauf zurück.


----------



## MichlMair (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ahh.. ich halt nicht viel vom ruten teilen. mit der halben rute drillt sichs schwer


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

nö eine du eine ich


----------



## sebastian (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

wow fein Rob !


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

tadaaaaaaaaaa#h
ich melde mich sau müd von altenwörth zurück.war mit posengucker 3 tage u 2 nächte auf welsjagd
tja was soll ich sagen es hat so richtig gekracht.wie gross,schwer und überhaupt erfahrt ihr wenn ich wieder am leben bin
mit bildern und allem pi pa po .....man bin ich fertig:c
es war sooooooooo fein!!!!!!!!!!augenblicke die man nicht vergisst.so und tschüüüss rob hupft jetzt ins bett#h#h#h

aber vorher gibt es noch ein bild für euch...ich bin ja nicht so:m


----------



## klammerfranz (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

"wir gratulieren, wir gratulieren,..." 

tadelloso, die vielen nächte haben sich ausgezahlt. ein wunderschöner wels ist euch da an den haken gegangen. hophop rob, schnell schlafen und dann einen bericht mit gaaaaaaaanz vielen fotos und mehr details, bin schon so gespannt 

freu mich schon, wenn ich bei euch mal dabei sein kann!

bis bald
klammerfranz


----------



## posengucker (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin hundemüde und jetzt gehts ab in die Heia.

Gute Nacht  

lg 
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo Ihr Wallerjäger! #r#r#r#6
Solche Einsätze lob ich mir!!Mit solchen Welsen könntet Ihr mich auch nach AW locken!
Jetzt schlaft mal schön aus und dann klopft den Bericht in die Tasten!!


----------



## Jirko (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ist ja wieder mal ne stramme leistung von dir rob #6 meine jetzt den feisten waller, zu welchem ich dir ganz digge gratuliere (nochmal #6), aber stramm kann man wohl auch dein abgang hier bezeichnen - erst anfüttern und dann in die heia gehen - tststs, kaum zu glauben :m

freu mich schon auf deinen bericht nebst pics mein kleiner ösi #h


----------



## Aalfreak (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Petri Heil, Rob, zu Deinem prächtigen Waller! Deine Ausdauer wurde also doch belohnt. Beim lesen eurer Meldungen, hauts mich fast vom Sessel und ich könnt schon wieder fischen geh`n. Dabei war ich erst von Donnerstag bis heute Mittag ansitztechnisch am Wasser. Leider ohne Waller und Karpfen. Dafür NUR mit Aal und Zander. Es freut mich unbeschreibbar, daß es noch solch Fischer wie euch gibt die ihrem ureigenem Instinkt folgen und merere Tage und Nächte der Natur trotzen und sich in ihr aufhalten um ein Erlebnis zu erfahren was seines Gleichen sucht. #r 
Grüße an die Ösi-Ansitz-Speciem-Hunter!

PS an Rob: Inwieweit habt ihr die Bojenmontage abgeändert? Bin voller Neugier. Konntet ihr mit meiner montage was anfangen? Also 300m weit raus zu fischen ist selbst für mich noch Neuland. Mein lieber Scholli :q .  #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo rob

Na da gratuliere ich mal zu diesen feinen Waller. #6 
Es lohnt sich immer wieder mal einige Tage am Stück zu fischen.
Freu mich schon gemeinsam mit Dir nach Brandenburg zu düsen. #:  #2  :m 
Karpfentechnisch werde ich da wohl so einiges lernen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Hallo Rob,

Glückwunsch zu diesem prachtvollen Waller.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

servus burschen!!!
vielen dank für eure netten gratulationen,hat mich sehr gefreut.war auch schon brav und hab einen bericht geschrieben..aber im raubfischforum
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=29552
mit bildern und pi pa po#h


----------



## Tinsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

rob du kasper !

die fische sind doch alle geklaut !!!!!
schäm dich !

petri du vieh !


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hallo rob#h  werde dich mal vielleicht besuchen kommen in deinem revier altenwörth

und dir etwas über die schulter gucken wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, du bist ja eh ein welsspezialist:m !
fals ich kommen darf lass mir doch ne wegbeschreibung zu kommen...
mfg. Gregor


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

tinsen du gemeinlingdanke dir...grins


kloar gregor kannst jeder zeit auf besuch kommen..nur jetzt fisch ich nicht gezielt auf wels erst wieder nach der schonzeit.momentan sitzt ich in einer grossen bucht und fisch auf karpfen,zander und ko...kannst natürlich da auch kommen.werden ab juli immer auf wels mit den jungs ansitzen.könntest ja mal über nacht bleiben.
lg rob#h


----------



## klammerfranz (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

yeah, hab gerade meine halbjahreskarte für aw bekommen. zwar nicht billig - € 325,- für ein halbes jahr + nachtfischen, aber was solls - ist ja auch ein wunderbares gebiet...:z  

ja komm mal vorbei gregor und check die lage, ist sicher ein spaß wenn wir zu mehrt dort sind!

wir, rob, maki, thomas sind ab nächster woche vorraus. ab mi dort und bleiben ein paar nachterln, bis uns halt der köder ausgeht  

freu mich schon auf die session

@rob @maki --> eh alles roger mim termin?
vielleicht fangen wir ja wieder einen riesenbröselteppich #6 

wie beliebt rob zu sagen: "schaumermal!" :m :m 

gries koch
klammerfranze


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ahh da freut sich der rob!!
werde um 15:00 von meiner arbeit wegfahren...füttert mir schon mal einen platz an und richtet mir meinen schlafplatz ein:m
ich freu mich das wird ein spass...wo wollen wir beginnen...zuerst bucht und danach eine nacht oben auf wels?wos moch ma)


----------



## Tinsen (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

die fischdiebe sind los ....... !!!! *g*


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

tinsen du sack:m
na kloar sind wir los ...............du solltest auch mal deinen popo in richtung wien bewegen...zuerst party mit hübschen wienerinnen und dann fischen.....hört sich doch gut an oder)))


----------



## klammerfranz (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

tjia, wie wo was wann - das werma scho damänätschn. würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns bei der bucht, wenn du dann da bist und machen eine lagebesprechung.## 

salute
el gringo


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

jupp des moch ma so!
die bucht schau ma uns an)


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hallo rob und klammerfranz#h !

komme nächste woche auf einen sprung mit meinen weibchen:k  vorbei um mal zu sehen wie es bei dir so aussieht und was für fette geräte halt so herum schwimmen bei euch, sag einfach bescheid (hier) wann du wieder eine sitzung machst..... ! mfg.#h  Gregor
ps: bin am krübeln ob ich mir noch ne halbjahreskarte bei euch kaufen werde 325€ ist auch gerade kein bemmerl#6  na mal sehen....


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ja mir kommt der preis auch teuer vor...dachte es wäre glatt die hälfte der grossen jahreskarte.......
wir sind ab mittwoch am start..schick dir noch meine tele via pm...komm einfach vorbei wenn du zeit hast...wegbeschreibung folgt.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

ist okey danke rob und noch ein ganz fettes PETRI!:m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hallo rob#h ! mal ne frage an den welsspezie und zwar gehe ich am freitag abend auf wels fischen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welchen köder ich verwenden soll, tintenfisch vom metro, köderfisch, oder tauwürmer, da ich nur mit einen stecken fische möchte ich nicht so viel herumexperimentieren oder soll ich etwa gewisse köder durchprobieren was am fängigsten ist, glaube aber ist eher zeitverschwendung hmmm keine ahnung#t ??? lg. Gregor:m


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

mhhh also am meissten vertrau ich dem tauwurmbündel...wenn du das auf grund legst wird es aber nicht lange ein bündel bleiben....tintinger vom metro sind gut weil nicht ausgenommen.nimm dir tauwürmer und tintingers mit.zuerst tauwurm.check nach einer halben stunde den köder...wenn er noch ok ist kannst du es länger versuchen,wenn nicht veersuch den tintinger ...der hält bis ein wels beisst.oder nicht
köfi ist auch nicht verkehrt...aber versuch es mal so!
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

werd ich machen, kauf mir morgen gleich nen tintinger und tauwürmer hab ich zu hundertweise im kübel gezüchtet im keller, sind schon eher blindschleichen als würmer  danke rob#6


----------



## klammerfranz (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hi,

sodalle, hab alles besorgt und bin bereit für die altenwörth session. bin ab morgen vormittag in voller action!
wenn das wetter hält dann werden es ein paar tolle tage #a 

ich hoffe, daß wir im anschluss einiges berichten können, so wie's derzeit aussieht werden ja jede menge leute hinkommen...#v 

@MaHaTawaNa: wos is, wie war die wels :s session?

@Rob: hab für dich auch alles besorgt! kommt M*** eigentlich auch? :q 

gries koch
klammerfranze


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hehe nein.....somit gehts ums wesentliche....fischen bis der arzt kommt.juhuuuuuuuuu..
muss noch benzin für das boot kaufen,sonst hab ich auch schon alles...eigentlich müsst ich noch schnur kaufen aber naja bau ich halt um......freu mich schon mit euch gemeinsam die fische zu ärgern...komm dann gleich direkt von der arbeit.bin schon neugirig ob wir auch auf euern gewählten platz was fangen.....sonst gehen wir auf meine...nimm ja deine schweres welsgerät mit...schluss mit lustig
dehre rob


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

Servus Rob!
Viel Glück und dicke Wallis wünsche ich euch beim nächstem AW- Tripp! Da geht was... :m . Werde dieses WE auch wieder ansitzen. 
Bis bald, Grüße!


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

so noch bis 15:00 arbeiten und dann gehts los...die anderen jungs und mädels sind schon am wasser und bauen auf.
das wird ein feines fischen!!bis montag alle miteinander#h#h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

oh rob, wie schön hast as du... du kannst dich immer am Wochenende aufs Angeln freuen... 
Ich muss jeden Tag gehen


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: altenwörth oh du mein altenwörth*

hehe franzel...rob auch jeden tag geht...am abend für 2 stunden mit der fliegenrute:l


----------

